# The GREAT fishing continues! More big trout and have one boat open Sat(17th)



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another great day on the water yesterday for our groups: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/...continues-have-one-boat-open-on-saturday-17th


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Sat(17th) is now booked and no longer available.


----------

